# Adjusting Hydraulic relief pressure



## mph45 (Nov 8, 2008)

I need to raise my hydraulic pressure on my FEL on a a 1980's Yanmar 240D. It will only reach 1400 psi and then it bypasses when lifting a heavy load(my truck). The pump is supposed to reach 2250 psi. I think it is a closed center system with a Victor Fluid Power spool valve controlling the FEL. It has an adjustment screw on the front left side which is covered by an acorn nut, and seems to adjust flow and pressure, but it cuts off the flow if I try to go above 1400psi. (My guage is on the inlet side.) It also has a spring and ball at the back of the left side of the valve which is perpendicular to the spool travel and I believe it comes in contact with the relief valve rod. Do I change out that spring for one with greater tension or is there some other method. Thanks Mike

Rep


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Welcome to the Tractor Forum!

I would call either Hoye tractors or LMTC. I'm sure they can help you on this.

Andy


----------



## mph45 (Nov 8, 2008)

Thanks Andy, I'll give them a call.
Mike


----------

